# Start-Up Tank, filter type, air pump, etc.



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi All, my first post and would like to ask for help on starting up an aquarium for my kids. Though i'd be the one maintaining and get it going. My kids are 12 and 10.

Can you guys suggest :
1. type of fish that relatively easy to keep. About 3 - 4 in the tank. The kids are more partial to colors and slow swimmers.
2. gallon size needed to give room to the suggested type of fish.
3. what are the other equipment i need to put in? filter type, air pump, airstones, heater if needed, lights, etc.

Am a first timer in these as most of our pets are dogs, cats and lovebirds.

Thanks Guys. 

Mikko


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

You could get a 10g starter kit form walmart. The kit comes with a filter and hood with light. You need a heater maybe a air pump and air stone the long one. You said your kids like colors? Glow fish are different colors and bright. Other fish options neon tetras and one betta, maybe a dwarf gourami some neon tetras. We will need to know what size tank you get first and we will be able to say what you can and can't keep it the tank. You need to cycle your tank first. What you can do is use tetra safe start if you want fish right away.


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Coolfish. I will get onto looking at tanks this afternoon. And i was reading through the cycling thread and was a good read. I will be patient enough and do the cycling, am pretty particular about not sacrificing any fish life in the process. This'll get me to teach the kids some patient as I teach myself as well.

Will come back after i get the tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

look on craigslist for good deals on tanks and such...just got a 10 gallon tank with a hood filter and heater for $4.00 yesterday...

i would start with as big of a tank that i could afford and have space for...look for something bigger than a 10...a lot of beginners start with a small tank not realizing that the smaller the tank the more difficult it is to maintain proper parameters.changes in water quality happen very quickly in a small tank..
try for something like a 55 gallon....i have seen complete set ups on craigslist for under $100....just be patient..

what you will need....

TANK.....suitable stand.....hood,canopy or light strip....
HEATER...between 5 and 10 watts per gallon...i use 300 watt heater in my 55's and up..
FILTER......i like undergravel filters..they work great....but they are old school and the new techie folks don't like them..canisters are ok but expensive...Hang on Back(HOB) are good but can also be pricey..i like aquaclears..if you go for a HOB or canister filter get one that is rated for a much bigger tank than what you have....for a 55 gallon tank you would want a filter that pumps 400-500 gallons per hour..
AIR PUMP.....needed for undergravel , sponge or box type filters and airstones......another item to get rated for a much bigger tank then you have...
GRAVEL......i only use "natural" gravels..no neon colors or any colors for that matter... just earth colors like god made...don't be ghetto..
DECORATIONS....the real stuff is best.....driftwood , rocks , live plants.....

FISH........there are thousands upon thousands of awesome fish out there....make a few trips to shops...look at everything they have to offer... make a list of the ones you and the kids really like...then go home and do some serious research on each species...
narrow down the list and make sure your picks are compatible with each other in all areas...South American fish do not belong with Rift Lake fish.....although many people do force them to live in the same environment.....
i would also set up a small quarantine tank....a 10 gallon would be fine.. 
look for healthy lively fish..good colors..fins erect...active..

well ; i have spouted enough nonsense for now.....lots of experts here to help guide you into the world of successful happy fishkeeping....always feel free to ask as many questions as you like....the more you learn ; the more enjoyable this hobby will be for you and your family....


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

Many thanks lohachata for the wealth of knowledge. I am in no hurry to get fishes as I have read that patience is a virtue in fishkeeping.

I shall focus myself on tank search first.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Check out my sig and see if your kids like any of them. Hands down my favorites are my dwarfs and they are full of personality and if may even spawn for you if you get male and female, which is a pretty awesome experience.


----------

